# How to overcome Rapidshare limit?



## redhat (Jan 23, 2008)

Rapidshare limits the amount of downloads done by a free user.
Can someone please tell me how I can overcome these limits?

I need to download many files from rapidshare....


----------



## din (Jan 23, 2008)

Legal way - get a premium account - check the rates, thats really cheap.

Using proxies may help sometimes but personally I recommend going the legal way always.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2008)

If you have a dynamic IP, disconnect after you reach your limit and reconnect again and you'll be able to download more.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 23, 2008)

^^simple n effective.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 23, 2008)

If and have static ip then is there any way..???


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2008)

^^^ premium account


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

I got a RS account for Rs. 333 yesterday from hmmmmmmmmm . Now no  headache of changing IP/ clearing cache and cookies. check this thread on how to get a RS account.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ 1 Month , he cannot sell accounts with validity for more than 1 month.


----------



## redhat (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a static IP

any ideas? I heard a javascript is able to do this


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2008)

redhat said:


> I have a static IP
> 
> any ideas? I heard a javascript is able to do this


Try this. It may work: *thetechlife.org/hacker-s-corner/3448-hack-rapidshare-download-limit.html


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Jan 25, 2008)

redhat said:


> Rapidshare limits the amount of downloads done by a free user.
> Can someone please tell me how I can overcome these limits?
> 
> I need to download many files from rapidshare....



well forget all man im here for u guyzz...sellin rs account in cheap price

if u hv bsnl 2mbps speed home500

nite free frm 2-8 if u hv rapidshare premium account u can download 5 GB frm 2-8 am 

so wht r u waitin for  ?????


----------



## axxo (Jan 26, 2008)

i feel there is actually no need for rapidshare premium account as long as you have dynamic ip...
there are softwares like elephant & few others which allow you to download without hourly basis limitation...it automatically reconnects and renews ip after each download so that no need to manually restart your modem


----------



## casual_gamer (Jan 26, 2008)

Charan said:


> I got a RS account for Rs. 333 yesterday from hmmmmmmmmm . Now no  headache of changing IP/ clearing cache and cookies. check this thread on how to get a RS account.


Disconnect and reconnecting is enough, no need to clear cache and cookies. 

I am getting more than 200KB/sec speed as a free user on TeliaSonera #2 mirror. The only negative thing is, we have to wait for 2 min to get a code from RS.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2008)

^^ He has a Static IP (mentioned above).


----------



## RCuber (Jan 26, 2008)

casual_gamer said:


> Disconnect and reconnecting is enough, no need to clear cache and cookies.
> 
> I am getting more than 200KB/sec speed as a free user on TeliaSonera #2 mirror. The only negative thing is, we have to wait for 2 min to get a code from RS.


Yes this was the same thing which I did before I got a premium account. one will know the advantage of the premium account when he uses it. 
Simultanious downloads, resume support are just a few advantages.


----------



## axxo (Jan 27, 2008)

simultaneous download not going to serve for 256kbps users..the max he can download 30kbps...and i dont think resume is much needed as files are always going to be <100MB all we need is 40 mins uninterrupted connection


----------



## viralslove (Jan 29, 2008)

hey man if wanna download more than 2 files at same time u need premium account in rapidshare but if try this one HIDE PLATINUM IP a kind of software with this u can make it possible


----------



## casual_gamer (Jan 29, 2008)

axxo said:


> simultaneous download not going to serve for 256kbps users..the max he can download 30kbps...and i dont think resume is much needed as files are always going to be <100MB all we need is 40 mins uninterrupted connection


yeah i agree with you. Queuing is the only advantage i see for users with dynamic ip.


----------

